# Photography in the Armed Forces



## b.scheller (9 Dec 2004)

Hey!
I'm interested in serving in the CF, but I would like to transform my hobby into a full time job. I'm a amature photographer, and I love photography in general. Is there any way I could become a professional photographer in the Canadian Forces but still be part of the Canadian Army rather then a civilian who tags along? How would I go about getting into that program?

Thank you!
b.scheller


----------



## Ender57 (9 Dec 2004)

There is a position in the Military through the Air Force called Imagry Tech. The job is to basically photograph and video tape everything in the Military. To get in you just have to apply at a recruitment center and see what happens. Just to warn you though there are very few open positions and they are hard to get. But there is no harm in trying.


----------



## b.scheller (9 Dec 2004)

thanks...is there a portfolio of some kind that I would have to show to prove that I can take photographs...


----------



## Infanteer (9 Dec 2004)

Nice avatar....


----------



## Slim (9 Dec 2004)

I'm telling missmolsonindy on you for that ;D

It is nice though isn't it! 

Slim


----------



## RDA (9 Dec 2004)

Stand down, boys.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Dec 2004)

Here is what the www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca site has to say about imagery techs:

Imagery Technicians (IMAGE TECHs) are trained to provide imagery for all elements (Sea, Land and Air) of the Canadian Forces. Responsibilities include the operation of still and video cameras (both conventional and digital); the making of prints, video and multi-media productions; quality control of products; photo finishing in the photo laboratory; and maintenance of occupation-related equipment. 

  Provide imaging services in support of military operations, public affairs and engineering activities, and document the important events in the life and times of the Canadian Forces 

  Operate video and still imagery equipment 

  Process film and produce prints 

  Maintain an imagery database 

  Perform preventive and corrective maintenance on imaging equipment 

  Test and evaluate new imaging equipment 

  Provide imaging solutions to customers


----------



## Donut (11 Dec 2004)

The ARAF (Air Force Reserve) also have Imagery Tech's.

A good friend's wife is ARAF Image Tech, currently in the Golan.

I know several trades tyhat require a professional portfolio for recruiting, including musician, and all prior learning assessments (PLA's) to get credit for any civi training received and bypass need one in some form or another.

Hope this helps, best of luck.


----------



## CivU (14 Dec 2004)

b.scheller...I personally know many people in the "photo" as it used to be called, or now Imaging Technician world...

NCM's in this trade get lots of work to do in terms of day to day shooting, processing, etc. that would clearly be of interest to you...They are routinely tasked on a day to day basis to shoot stills of events, flight safety situations, etc.  In addition, all photo processing and video editing is done in house, some of the more experienced personnel still process in black and white in a conventional manner (in case traditional methods are of interest to you) As well, there are oppurtunities to work in CF elements such as Combat Camera, travelling to the numerous CF Operations abroad to capture stills and video with Public Affairs Officers, as well as travelling independantly attatched to Operations overseas and in domestic situations where the CF gets involved (ie: BC fires, Quebec ice storm)

This is a great trade that is constantly moving forward with the advent of photo/video technology...


----------



## b.scheller (28 Dec 2004)

Thanks alot, I appreciate all the information you guys have provided. It's very useful...


----------



## Fotoshark (29 Jun 2010)

This thread has been inactive since 2004, I was just wondering now in 2010 if there are any imagery techs on here that could shed some light on the trade?  I'm currently interesting in applying for said trade   Any help/info is greatly appreciated, thank you.  

- T.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jun 2010)

This thread had our most recent discussion of how hard it can be to get into the Image Tech trade:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94307.0.html


----------



## Fotoshark (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the quick response, truly appreciated   Reading thoroughly now 

- T.


----------

